# java moss lighting requirement



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you mean another 10 watt "CFL" or another regular fluorescent bulb? If it's compact fluorescent then I would just stick with one, my java moss would grow under very low lighting, it would probably do fine with another light, it would just grow faster and suck nutrients out faster, it depends on how much work you want to do on your tank.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

cradleoffilthfan said:


> Do you mean another 10 watt "CFL" or another regular fluorescent bulb? If it's compact fluorescent then I would just stick with one, my java moss would grow under very low lighting, it would probably do fine with another light, it would just grow faster and suck nutrients out faster, it depends on how much work you want to do on your tank.


it's compact as in the spiral twisted light bulb.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldn't add another light. Java moss doesn't need much light to grow, and the more light you add the more likely you are to get an algae outbreak.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

AquaPipes said:


> I wouldn't add another light. Java moss doesn't need much light to grow, and the more light you add the more likely you are to get an algae outbreak.


ya... thanks


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

I have a complicaed experience with Java moss. I bought a couple of huge balls of it. Put it in a 10 gallons tank with pelnty of light. It was happy growing, but thread algae took over and I had to throw out most of it zlong with the algae, Then, I dscovered that some of itsurvived, clingint to a coconut shell set fro cychlids. I put it in my a major 29 gallons tank, but it did not grow well. I added a clip LD lamp throwing light from a side. It began growing. I hope I will not loose it at this time.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

considering changing the 10w cfl for a 13W 6500k CFL, a 26w would be better if you can afford it.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> considering changing the 10w cfl for a 13W 6500k CFL, a 26w would be better if you can afford it.


where would one find such a bulb


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

lowes, home depot, amazon...


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> lowes, home depot, amazon...


 do u have a link to the bulb? so i know what to look for?


----------

